# Caregiver Burnout started drinking



## dirtfarmer (Aug 1, 2017)

My wife left me after I started drinking. My Wife had 3 strokes a few years ago, and I was so scared I would lose the love of my life. To make it short, it was touch and go for a while,but she made it though the whole ordeal with support from family and therapists. She got all the help we could find her, but quietly I guess I was slipping into caregiver burnout without realizing where I was heading. Anyways, she got better and I didn't realize where I was heading. She left me April 1. April fools day. Go figure. I have quit drinking many months ago and not missing it one bit. I guess It was my escape. I am so ashamed and the guilt is pretty unbearable. Just living day by day. Ready to move forward. Any suggestions??? Alone in New Mexico


----------



## dirtfarmer (Aug 1, 2017)

I miss her so much, she went back home where she was raised to be with high school friends and family. I cannot compete with that. Just wondering how do those that lost a love due to burnout move on? I am really at a loss???


----------



## dirtfarmer (Aug 1, 2017)

I take full responsibility for my drinking. I screwed up so badly. I admit it was my fault. I cannot tell the world any louder I took the drinks, I drank to get to bed so I could sleep to take on another day. It was my crutch. I'm guilty and now I'm paying for it by being alone. She won't be back. just wondering, how did you make it through this? I love and miss her so much, but she is not coming back...


----------



## vauxhall101 (Jul 23, 2017)

That's rough dude. Do you have anyone you can talk to? My mother was an alcoholic, and I've had problems with drink too, although fortunately never during a relationship. I cared for my mum for awhile, I know how tough it can be. Is there anything you really enjoy doing? Can you go on a trip anywhere? 

All the best.


----------

